# Bible Reading Questions



## blhowes (Jun 22, 2005)

Lately, when we do our family Bible reading, I've been trying to come up with a couple of questions ahead of time for the kids to answer afterwards. It seems to help them focus on the text a little better and they like answering the questions. We try and do a chapter a night. On those occasions when I don't come prepared with questions, they're somewhat disappointed and ask if I can have questions for tomorrow's reading.

I enjoy coming up with the questions myself, but I was wondering if anybody knows of any good resources to use that ask questions about the different chapters in the Bible? Sort of like a catechism, but instead of being arranged topically, the questions follow the books of the Bible. (does that make sense?)


----------



## govols (Jun 22, 2005)

I do the same with my family. The kids love it as well. My wife "gives" about 10 minutes before we have our family time together to read over the verses / chapter / etc. We are going through Matthew now and one thing you can always do is relate it back to something / someone in the OT.

I'd be interested to find something like as well (questions).


----------

